# Harrison, Fitzroy Bottles



## IRISH (May 8, 2006)

Finally got to taking a few photo's for Willman (and the rest of you [] ) to look at.

 This is a group of the Codd variations other than the usual Dobson patent (there are probably more than 15 variations of the Dobson one's too),  these are (L to R)  all-way, bulb or bulge and a three triangle type patent.


----------



## IRISH (May 8, 2006)

The Lamont and machine made internal thread (mono on one side, R.HARRISON / FITZROY on the other).


----------



## IRISH (May 8, 2006)

One of the common soda syphons,  I've got a rare one but stuffed up the photo, will take more tomorrow and post them up.


----------



## capsoda (May 8, 2006)

Very nice set Toby. I just need to make a little more room on the shelf for a Codd or two and my wife will kill me.LoL.


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 2, 2006)

hey irish, 
 I finally got around to seeing this post. I think the harrisons lamonts are rare as i never see them. I absolutely love the look of your budge neck codd. I think the three triangle patent codd is rare aswell because i have never seen one at a bottle show or on ebay or anywhere. Its still too hard to get a harrisons hop beer bottle. 
 I have some more discoveries about harrisons ginger beers. As you know there is the 32oz. and there is 3 thats right 3, not 1 or 2 but 3 different 26ozs. theres the all white hopetta and two different two tones. there could be more than 3. We have 2 internal threads- the machine top and the aqua blob top in mint! I wouldn't be suprised if R.Harrison made a demijohn. Anyway i took some pics of the torpedo.  At the same place dad found the torpedo on the side of the road, he found the s.Greene fitzroy torpedo lion t/m there too.


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 2, 2006)

...


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 8, 2006)

WHERE R YA IRISH!!!!!!!


----------



## Willman669 (Aug 31, 2006)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## IRISH (Aug 31, 2006)

You called? [] 

 I'm back.
 Nice torpedo, has it got a little C.S. Co (Cannington Shaw) or the like near the base?  I bought one the other day and it's got that and I'm sure the usual one is M.G.B.W. made.

 The three way and bulb codds are fairly rare, the lamont was easy to get when the North Melbourne tip was open but they seem to have disappeared into collections.  I'll see if I can get a photo of the REALLY rare variation of the lamont.
 Cant say I've seen a Harrisons Demi,  seems odd though as you would expect one from a big company like that.


----------



## Willman669 (Sep 1, 2006)

our torp does have c.s & co near the bottom.
 Next bottle show I go to should be in dubbo sat 17 and maybe 18th of sep.
 We should make up a list of bottles from R.Harrison already exist.


----------

